# do you enjoy where you work ? why or why not ??



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

anywhere you work there are co workers who gripe about their job and say they want to lateral out or gain employment elsewhere. bet you know at least one or maybe it's you :roll: 
personally i love my job and have no desire to work in anyother department. we are busy enough to keep it interesting and the brass are 
pretty much laid back and fair - in my opinion. what about where you work ? are you happy there and intend to stay ? want to join a bigger department or are you content ? if you want to join a busier or bigger department-why ? what city, town,location would you rather work and why? how big is your department and what is the population ? are you state police, municipal, co, deputy, campus police, institution police , hospital police, nuke plant police, enviro or what ? are you full time or part time, etc... i'm a nosey guy and find most of the profiles to be vague. be proud of your job and give us a synopsis of it, - we communicate regularly on this site but have no real idea what our brothers do and what their job is like - be honest and you will be respected - many of us are in same boat or have been there and can relate with you


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

I honestly like the department I work for, municiple small town PD. 99% of the officers are great. Most of us socialize with each other off the job; drinking, sports, family stuff. Like any department a few guys can be annoying but I'm sure they say that about me.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I wish not to answer this question on the grounds that I may Incriminate myself :wink: .


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I have to say that my job itself is good. It our command staff that screws it up. When they are not around, everything works just right, EVERYTHING.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

michaelbos said:


> I have to say that my job itself is good. It our command staff that screws it up. When they are not around, everything works just right, EVERYTHING.


Mike,

God bless you, you old warhorse! I will always remember You, Mac, Stormin Norman, etc fondly. I just might have to agree with you about some of the leadership, especially the old regime!
:wink:


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

(Full-time municipal police officer). I really enjoy where I work; however, I do wish the activity level was a little higher in the town (population 8700). I can honestly say that my co workers are a pretty good bunch when they are motivated. I always remember that it could always be alot worse. Do I intend to stay? No, I always believe in moving forward in life; therefore, I will be going to the MSP (if they ever put on a class)77th RTT.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My Dept. is in flux. Two years ago, we had strong command presence and adminstrative support. Good equipment and motivated &amp; trained personnel made for a well-rounded and fun place to work. Arguably approaching BSC.

We are backsliding somewhat now. Quite a bit of "they" don't want us to be so gung-ho, intimidating, etc. Four (4)Cruisers are 92's with 150-197K
and poor material condition. Down about five(5) patrol positions.
But we're still hangin in there!
:wink:


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

mpd61:
I hear ya on the dept being in flux, I think most are these days. We too are getting the "ease down" recommendation. For the most part thats fine. My town and our mutual aid obligations generaly don't warrant a dynamic approach unless we are assisting Taunton at the Matrix :lol: 
Some of the best guys in the business are with Taunton PD. Thats a department thats in flux.
1*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*3-11*



michaelbos said:


> I have to say that my job itself is good. It our command staff that screws it up. When they are not around, everything works just right, EVERYTHING.


Ah, God bless "The Fighting 3-11 Shift"! :t: :vcop:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I too work at a college, but am waiting in the wings for the TPD bell to ring. Hey bluelite do you have any inside TPD scoop? From what I understand the city is not even considering hiring now and even after July 1st is a stretch. What's with that? Hmmmm......Florida is looking pretty good.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*work*

I am very, very fortunate to work for one of the best Departments in the state.

The patrol force is top notch and the command staff provides a lot of support, cutting edge equipment and innovative training.

Also, our chief is well respected and highly regarded (state-wide) with good reason. From what I have heard he turned the Department around completely.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

If you love what you do for a living, you'll never work a day in your life....

I truly love my job, however, as I work to finish my bachelor's and renovate my house, I am a little bit busier than I want to be. My schedule is cutting into my enjoyment. I just keep thinking "20%"

Due to budgets, things are tight in most department's right now, but this too shall pass. Work with your fellow officers and make it better, don't let it deteriorate into a group of guys all bitching to themselves. 

Worst Case Scenario: This ain't the army, you don't have to wait for your enlistment to end....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I love my job. I loved my last job too but as MPD61 stated that job is in transition that will pass soon. My new job is awesome. I work for a non civil service town that is in an upscale community. We have a great Chief, great guys and top notch equipment, new station. We have the Quinn Bill and we just got our new contract with the 4/2 schedule. I found that the officers that are not happy, will not be happy anywhere because they took the job for the wrong reasons. I enjoy going to work and every day it's a new adventure. Stay safe!


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

My dept is 3 years out of a contract, driving 4 year old cruisers and working out of a station that should be condemed. Most of the guys are pretty good cops, when they can be motivated. Although there are many complaints about foolish things and not enough about the important things, like a contract. We are down 17 patrolman from 2 years ago with no plans to hire. If you lock someone up, some of the brass play monday morning quarterback with your decision.

I love being a cop, but its hard to be excited when you have to deal with this stuff.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I wish I could come work w/you, Yimmy. I'm too entrenched here, but that's not a bad thing. Just working with the "Master" would be a ball. Just think of all the crap we'd get into....... 8)


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I can truly say that I love and enjoy my job to the fullest, I would almost do this job for free.....but sometimes a change of scenery is nice (one of the advantages of the MSP). I actually plan to go the FTU (firearms training unit) soon, if the money comes through for the next class, or in-service shotgun qualification is funded. (see, 77th hopefuls, you're not the only ones waiting).


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Mitpo62
Send me a PM.


----------

